# Forwarder from UK to Manila



## petew2oz (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all,

We are looking for a good forwarder that will take our boxed personal goods from Scotland and send then to Manila, we could take our possessions to anywhere in UK if it helps. We have searched on the net but all the ones suitable seem to have bad reviews. Our problem is we need less than 1/2 of a container, LBC will not take our larger items and our local removals are charging far far to much.

Thanks in advance

Pete & Maz


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Everyone I know who has sent stuff over with success (not paying customs fees, not having stuff go missing) has used Pooten Forwarding International.
They are a London based, Filipino owned company. 
They mostly do balikbayan boxes. I'm not sure if they take larger orders but worth a try.

A friend of mine however tried using them to send stuff from Scotland and found they wouldn't collect from outside London. But if you can get the boxes to London they would be my recommendation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We use pooten, thay do collect as far out as Cambridge, I guess that's not quiet Scotland.


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Most large fowarders will arrange an LCL shipment for you (Less than Container Load). They will also arrange pickup and delivery to end location and co load your shipment to keep costs down. However, the cost for a 20ft container(FCL - Full Container Load) wouldnt be much different and an FCL will get there quicker.

Chris


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We used pooten for 9 years with no problems we would send on average 3 boxes a year, eventually we sent our large Jvc CRT TV, it was what the wife bought with her first uk wages from the NHS,sentimental value.
It arrived no problems and we still use it today ! My wife collects small ceramic shoes and vases over 9 years from boot fairs. We sent them by pooten all arrived safely.
Only one small plate was damaged in 9years.
Highly recommended.


----------

